# [By Demand] May 2009



## Anorion (Mar 9, 2009)

You know the drill


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 9, 2009)

i was highly impressed by online free mmorpgs by playing urban terror so searched google and found this site
*www.onrpg.com/
it has a lot of such games with great 3d graphics if you can provide some it would be really great


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 10, 2009)

what April package is ready so early


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 10, 2009)

> what April package is ready so early


Ejaktly, was thinking for demanding something for the first time.

*Here are games which I want you to post:
*(And please post them, they are very good games, people will like definitely)

*1. PRISM-Guard Shield
**www.download-free-games.com/freeware_games/prism_guard_shield.htm 

*2. Kleptocracy*
*www.download-free-games.com/freeware_games/kleptocracy.htm*

3. Savage - Battle for Newerth
**www.download-free-games.com/freeware_games/savage.htm*

Please please post these, or atleast No. 1 and No. 3. Please, as a boards-khatam-ho-gaya gift!!!
*


----------



## LegendKiller (Mar 11, 2009)

if linux distros aren't provided in april edition,i would like
either debian5 or linux-mint in may issue


----------



## desiibond (Mar 12, 2009)

Please put this one in Drollmall. It certainly deserves a mention.

ASUS EEE keyboard.

It's not just a keyboard. It's PC in keyboard.

Intel Atom
secondary touch screen (replacing numpad)
sony vaio style keypad
1gig ddr2 ram
16/32gig SSD
wifi
wireless hdmi
vga
3 usb ports
audio in and out

more references: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110528


----------



## aura (Mar 13, 2009)

If possible try to put some of the softwares mentioned in this list

Corel Painter X (obviously trial)
Eclipse J2EE IDE 
phpMySQL admin
Java 1.6
Safari 4.0


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 13, 2009)

*Fast Track to Windows Server 2008*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Fast Track to Windows Server 2008*


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 14, 2009)

Linux Mint 7 Distro
Very Cool Linux Distro for Windows People


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 14, 2009)

> 1. PRISM-Guard Shield
> *www.download-free-games.com/f...ard_shield.htm
> 
> 3. Savage - Battle for Newerth
> *www.download-free-games.com/f...mes/savage.htm



Just one of these please please....or both hehe.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 14, 2009)

A Story on Broadband FUP
 and FT to OS X


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 14, 2009)

Anorion said:


> You know the drill


What is this drill thingy ????


Plz provide the following:-
->Visual Basic (The Latest)
->Trend Micro Internet Security
->Quake 3 + ioUrbanTerror MOD Files  (So that we can play both UrT and Quake 3)
->A Decent Screen Capture Tool (Video Recording Enabled)
->Counter Strike Installer (Patched)
->Macromedia Flash (Latest)
->Corel Draw Graphics Suite X3


----------



## src2206 (Mar 15, 2009)

Please provide 
*System Rescue CD*, it is about 270MB in size (*www.sysresccd.org/Download)
*CloneZilla*, about 100MB in size, the bootable ISO version for CD/DVD. (*clonezilla.org/)
*Seagate DiscWizard*, it is about 172MB size. *All are free tools.*

All of these are big sized ones but really very useful, but will really be very hard for actually downloading any of these with either slow connections or Data Transfer limited connections.
So please see if these could be provided.

Thank you.


----------



## warfreak (Mar 15, 2009)

UT3 Titan Pack!


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2009)

Some old or animated full length movies. ( not those which ends in just 10 mins )
Vista Service Pack 2
Dreamweaver CS4

Will post a full wish list after the april preview


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 16, 2009)

Black Core said:


> Linux Mint 7 Distro
> Very Cool Linux Distro for Windows People



I think Linux mint 6 is the latest version as of now.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 17, 2009)

FreeBSD 7.1 along with the boot CD and documentation CD


----------



## Anorion (Mar 17, 2009)

src2206 said:


> Please provide
> *System Rescue CD*, it is about 270MB in size (*www.sysresccd.org/Download)



We've already given system rescue CD... its pretty popular, so we keep giving the latest versions



warfreak said:


> UT3 Titan Pack!



Coming up in the April DVD itself



topgear said:


> Some old or animated full length movies. ( not those which ends in just 10 mins )
> Vista Service Pack 2
> Dreamweaver CS4
> Will post a full wish list after the april preview



@Topgear, and anyone else, post OS movies you'd like
Vista Service Pack 2 is in the April DVD
Considering Dreamweaver CS4, know we missed it when we gave the CS4 suite... probably in the May issue



rajivnedungadi said:


> I think Linux mint 6 is the latest version as of now.



We've already given this as well



rajivnedungadi said:


> FreeBSD 7.1 along with the boot CD and documentation CD



Software with BSD? Leave out obvious ones like VLC, anything else from anyone using BSD?


----------



## akshay.is.gr8 (Mar 17, 2009)

hey in last month's by demand i acidently wrote xubuntu 9.04 but it is 
*Xubuntu 8.10* if you dont provide it in the aprils pacage then please provide it in the may one.....
thankx


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 17, 2009)

@rajivnedungadi
OOPS, Sorry It is Linux Mint 6, any way digit won't give it., So here goes my demands

Adobe Photoshop Elements 7
Some Anime Movie ( Not Very Old though )
Some Tech Videos, EBooks...


----------



## src2206 (Mar 17, 2009)

How about giving the *Edubuntu Add On CD version 8.10* please? It's not available from ShipIt anymore. 




> We've already given system rescue CD... its pretty popular, so we keep giving the latest versions



I buy every issue of Digit, but I can not recollect in which month it was given! Could you please point it out?


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2009)

Anorion said:


> @Topgear, and anyone else, post OS movies you'd like
> Vista Service Pack 2 is in the April DVD
> Considering Dreamweaver CS4, know we missed it when we gave the CS4 suite... probably in the May issue



Classical Comedy Movies :

The Three Stooges in "Color Craziness" 
The Three Stooges in "Disorder in the Court"

The Three Stooges in "Malice in the Palace"
The Three Stooges in "Sing A Song of Six Pants"
The Three Stooges in "Brideless Groom"

"The Fast and the Furious" (1954)


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 19, 2009)

Black Core said:


> @rajivnedungadi
> OOPS, Sorry It is Linux Mint 6, any way digit won't give it., So here goes my demands



Digit has already given it sometime in Feb or March, the Linux Mint 6.


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 19, 2009)

^^
May be they had provided in Feb, I missed the issue., No Probs


----------



## Deadlyxda (Mar 20, 2009)

can you add a latest java 1.6 version for linux, i mean rpm. please also give text document about how to install it.


----------



## Nithu (Mar 20, 2009)

Fast Track to 3ds Max / Maya / Blender

Some video tutorials for 3ds max, maya.
Free animation short films.

And please provide *Digit Software Achieve*.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 21, 2009)

America's Army 2.8.4 (NOT the deploy client version). I'm not providing those links again. Check the previous By demand threads for links.


----------



## Vijay kgaon (Mar 22, 2009)

3D max 2009
autodesk all software
Windos 7 beta
digit software archive  !!!!!!!!
Mega pack Portable freeware
Mega pack Games
CAD & Photoshop plug-in
Lastet all software


----------



## shayanthebest (Mar 22, 2009)

Please provide all the maps of the free game Wolfenstein Enemy territory. They shouldn't be a problem for you, 200 odd mb(all the maps). 
Please you are my last hope . All the friends I made playing that game have moved to another server and my connection is very slow to download these files.
Even though I have a BSNL broadband 256kb connection, I hardly get 30 kbps.
See if you can do something.
But please provide the maps
Shayan


----------



## VINSTAR (Mar 23, 2009)

pls include 
*Linux XP Desktop 2008*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
pls include 
*Linux XP Desktop 2008*


----------



## VINSTAR (Mar 23, 2009)

pls include 
*Linux XP Desktop 2008*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
pls include 
*Linux XP Desktop 2008*


----------



## VINSTAR (Mar 23, 2009)

pls include 
*Linux XP Desktop 2008*


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 23, 2009)

time to include , DIGIT SOFTWARE ARCHIVE !


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2009)

*@ VINSTAR* - what the hell is this ? Posting same thing for three times ?

*Internet Explorer 8 Final* :

For Vista/2008 x86
*download.microsoft.com/download/F/...48E-48476A9E1577/IE8-WindowsVista-x86-ENU.exe
For Vista/2008 x64
*download.microsoft.com/download/D/...89C-AD1F8546099D/IE8-WindowsVista-x64-ENU.exe
For Windows XP x86
*download.microsoft.com/download/C/...E-936B-73AC6F95AE11/IE8-WindowsXP-x86-ENU.exe
For Windows XP/2003 x64
*download.microsoft.com/download/7/...F90D8E5C097/IE8-WindowsServer2003-x64-ENU.exe
For Windows 2003 x86
*download.microsoft.com/download/4/...BA28E31A5D6/IE8-WindowsServer2003-x86-ENU.exe

Norton 360 3.0.0.135
Your Uninstaller! 2008 6.2.1346
Norton AntiVirus 2009
Norton Internet Security 2009 16.5.0.135 (16.5.0.134)
Satellite Antenna Alignment 2.60.0.0
Firehawk WebSuite 1.0
Internet Explorer Collection 1.3.0.0
HTTrack Website Copier for Windows 3.43-4
Adobe Reader Lite 9.1.0.26
Realtek High Definition Audio Codecs for Windows Vista 2.19
Realtek High Definition Audio Codecs for Windows 2000/XP/2003 2.19
ATI Catalyst Drivers for Windows Vista 9.3
ATI Catalyst Drivers for Windows XP 9.3
Microsoft Silverlight for Windows 3.0 Beta
Mozilla Thunderbird (v2) 2.0.0.21
RegRun Reanimator 6.1.6.13
Orbit Downloader 2.8.7
AntiVir Personal Edition for Windows 9.0.0.386
Miro for Windows 2.0.3
Miro for Linux 2.0.3 - Watch Internet videos like you watch TV


----------



## Angelofdeath (Mar 24, 2009)

please include *Microsoft SQL server 2008 express edition* with tools in your software list for developers .


----------



## drsubhadip (Mar 25, 2009)

Pc linúx os 2009
avast anti virus update
ubuntu 9.04 dvd
kubuntu
and some free games please


----------



## nitinm (Mar 25, 2009)

hi, what about digit archive where is that ??? what about small games all old good things are getting disappeared. Well try to include a fastrack book on sql or c# or asp.net


----------



## Anorion (Mar 26, 2009)

nitinm said:


> what about small games all old good things are getting disappeared.



Casual games making a comeback this month itself. Any other "good old things" that you miss? Screensavers maybe? Anything... throw a list at us


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ For small games can you give us some ( actually I want all of those ) demo version games from Reflexive & popcap game.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 26, 2009)

I need digit archive software that used to some in essential section . . Is there an online version of it in this website where i can look for softwares distributed by digit in its earlier editions . . If not can it be done here admin. .


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 26, 2009)

topgear said:


> *@ VINSTAR* - what the hell is this ? Posting same thing for three times ?
> 
> *Internet Explorer 8 Final* :
> 
> ...



Plz provide it quick

Also
Quake 3 Arena + Urban Terror Files


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (Mar 26, 2009)

expertno.1 said:


> time to include , DIGIT SOFTWARE ARCHIVE !



Here is the link to the Digit Archive I designed as an alternative to the previous digit archive. Hope you like it. I have also requested Team digit to include it in the DVD.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107462

Lets see


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2009)

@ *vaibhav.Kanwal* - Nice piece of software buddy. This software should be added into dvd.

I've some more demand :

*Adobe Fireworks CS4

Adobe Incopy CS4

DirectX March 2009 Redistributable - The complete/Full Installer package*


----------



## toofan (Mar 27, 2009)

They provided the whole CS4 package earlier this january but they left the Dreamweaver CS4. I demanded for it also but they never provided that software. But I managed by borrowing Chip from my friend. 


But Windows 7 would be a good thing to test.


----------



## ComputerUser (Mar 27, 2009)

Fast Track to BitTorrent would be great!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 27, 2009)

I watched the zeitgeist addendum movie yesterday . . Nice documentary . . Any more of the kind would be welcome . . 
fast track on programming in visual studio 2008 . . Any one lang please and some projects for lookup and  some source codes . .


----------



## nitinm (Mar 28, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Casual games making a comeback this month itself. Any other "good old things" that you miss? Screensavers maybe? Anything... throw a list at us


 
Bring back take a crack? in mag
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Angelofdeath said:


> please include *Microsoft SQL server 2008 express edition* with tools in your software list for developers .


 
+1 for this


----------



## vamsi360 (Mar 28, 2009)

include PHP, MySQL and Apache software in the DVD.
I have been requesting the .net SDK for months and never got my demand/request satisfied. Finally I downloaded it in my college thanks to 40MBPS hispeed internet there.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vaibhav.Kanwal said:


> Here is the link to the Digit Archive I designed as an alternative to the previous digit archive. Hope you like it. I have also requested Team digit to include it in the DVD.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107462
> 
> Lets see


dude is it in VB6?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Fast track to webdesign without CMS.*

Its been very long since we had a fast track to webdesign. Now the technologies have evolved and you can include topics such as AJAX.etc


----------



## manjunathprakash (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi it would be good if you can include any UML tool for project design and its implementation...


----------



## Amit Ghosh (rkmvp) (Mar 30, 2009)

i ,a guy reading in 11 standrad ,stand out in 6th position in NCO.i read in ramakrishna mission vidyapith purulia .am a harcore fan of digit since 2002.this is my first demand because i need your help.i and many of my friends are in need of ebooks .plaese give us a good collection


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 30, 2009)

Windows 7 latest testing release please


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 30, 2009)

Vienna Transformation Pack 4 Beta release please. And also some Vienna wallpapers.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 31, 2009)

io Urban Terror Custom Maps

*Possible Map Download Locations:*
ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/games/urbanterror/maps/q3ut4/ or *ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/games/urbanterror/maps/q3ut4/
*urt.unfoog.de/q3ut4/
*clan.ballzdeep.us/modules.php?name=MapDepot
*www.snipersgaulois.com/fichiers.php?cat=30
*sex-e.clanservers.com/Downloads/c=1.html
*www.clanpit.org/urt/maps/q3ut4/
*mirror.ncsa.uiuc.edu/ut4/q3ut4/
*dejgaming.com/



Plz provide these maps. It is really urgent
No need to download *zpak000.pk3* or *zpakassets.pk3* as it is installed by the installer


Plz Plz Plz


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 31, 2009)

Can we have full/trial games of some good titles like Far Cry 2 or CRYSIS.

I like the concept of trial games, as it lets you test the actual game, and not just a severely cut down portion of it like demos do.


----------



## drsubhadip (Mar 31, 2009)

Puppy linux4.2


----------



## drsubhadip (Mar 31, 2009)

Please include portable applications
more of free games please
don't change moser baer from making ur digit dud s
dvds made by them r good
with out any problem
fast track on computer assembling
thanks in advance


----------



## Ravi Kiran Rao (Apr 1, 2009)

HEy,
    Digit should include mySql and SQLyog.
SQLyog is a free open source frontend to mysql.
And whats more its Indian!!
A fasttrack on SQL too would be very useful.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Amit Ghosh (rkmvp) said:


> i ,a guy reading in 11 standrad ,stand out in 6th position in NCO.


What do you mean by 6th position?


----------



## zero77cool (Apr 2, 2009)

Nokia Theme Creator

*Carbide.ui Theme Edition
*
Carbide.ui Theme Edition allows for the creation of themes for S60 and Series 40 devices. Carbide.ui provides access to the more than 1,000 customizable theme elements in the S60 UI, which makes the S60 UI the most customizable UI available. Carbide.ui is designed for professionals and hobbyists alike.

New features in Carbide.ui 3.4 Theme Edition:

    * Microsoft Windows Vista support.
    * Series 40 theme templates.
    * Series 40 Skins resource.
    * Series 40 Font Colors.
    * Additional components for S60 3rd Edition, Feature Pack 2 themes.
    * S60 5th Edition example themes.


CLICK HERE


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 3, 2009)

ComputerUser said:


> Fast Track to BitTorrent would be great!



Yes I too need that.


----------



## drsubhadip (Apr 3, 2009)

Well thanks digit team for this april mag
it's great
i want something from u guys as i've limited internet connection why don't u give the updates of the essential sections u give us
please give updates of AVAST.,COMODO,SPYBOT please
also PCLINUX2009 OS
PUPPY LINÚX 4.2
PORTABLE APPLICATIONS

ok that's it for now
thanks in advance


----------



## avi_1214545 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ubuntu 9.04, Jaunty Jackalope
Fedora 11 Beta
Windows 7 beta
Mandriva

ooops demanding too many OSes... 
will be satisfied if any two are available...
cheers!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 4, 2009)

> Windows 7 beta


Try for this one please.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

*Trackmania Nations Forever *- It is a free racing game.


----------



## dev_tcher5 (Apr 5, 2009)

I am a regular reader of the magazine
and by proffesion i am a primary teacher
As in india computers are now also available for students of govt. Schools also. hence for those poor students I want to Do something so that they can stay connected with their study else in boring education system they don't take interest. So...........
I want to use computer for  children education and fun
So kindly include teaching softwares and cartoon movies like tom and jerry or some funny games 

I'll be thankful to you
I hope you will include it in your forthcoming magazine's


----------



## wowitsmrinal (Apr 5, 2009)

WINDOWS 7 RC!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ That'll release maybe towards end of May, I think Digit guys will include RC in June edition, that's y no Win7 yet.


----------



## nayaksunilnaik (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi digit.. This is my first request ever in any magazine.. I think you can include the webaroo web pack of your forums so that some unfortunate souls like me who don't have internet in home can browse the forums offline. I still remember the 5GB Wikipedia web pack you provide in past which is still running in home pc and I've got lots of info about everything. I hope you'll not let me down and include the webpack of your forums. Thank you.


----------



## ComputerUser (Apr 8, 2009)

Windows 7 RC1 !!!!!


----------



## Neil19 (Apr 9, 2009)

If possible......
Windows Vista Service Pack 1 & 2
n Fast Track to Python
plz......


----------



## dkisdigit (Apr 9, 2009)

please do include the following chess contents:

chessmaster 10th edition
chessbase light(ofcourse trial)
grand master chess
fritz
deep sjeng
sigma chess

endgame database
endgame tablebases

and other softwares related to chess


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 10, 2009)

64 bit Linux Distributions


----------



## Sanjaykrsrivastava (Apr 11, 2009)

I need following drivers for Linux (ubuntu to be specific) in forth coming CD/DVD
1) Driver for modem, model LSP-350T
2) Driver for HP laserjet P1007
I hope this demand is fulfilled


----------



## daemon (Apr 11, 2009)

3DS MAX 2010


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 11, 2009)

Fast Track to HTML-CSS

Win 7 Beta......

DIGIT ARCHIVE plzzzzzz.......


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 12, 2009)

Babylon 5: IFH Danger and Opportunity latest version.


----------



## niraj trehan (Apr 14, 2009)

plz include the Nintendo game classics likeMario,street fighter,double dragon(1,2,3,)Turtles,Battle city,Baseball etcthese all time g8s will b greatly loved n very small in size too so wont hurt the space too!!!!!!!

It was my first Requesting Post to Digit n wud b on 7th sky if my wish is fulfilled......
thx a lot


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Apr 14, 2009)

Please include a review of all available dual sim phones; both dual GSM & DGMA as well as dual GSM handsets. It's times that you paid attention to this aspect of mobile users needs.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 15, 2009)

Please give a detailed article/fasttrack on Conky configuration and usage.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Apr 18, 2009)

How about making different folder for freeware and trial versions . . I know its mentioned free or trial along with the sw but it'll be more helpful if its sectionalised right . . 
and i really miss the digit archive software . .
I love the interface of the dvd with flash . . I really wish if it could be used in desktop theme . . Is there some way to do so . .


----------



## jayavardhanarao (Apr 18, 2009)

Please provide Ubuntu 9.04 if possible and DirectX March 2009 update with may issue


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Apr 19, 2009)

I want liveusb creator tool for ubuntu and other distros


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 20, 2009)

You provided FEDORA 10 LIVE CD.....
Plz plz plz give the FEDORA 10 DVD ISO


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Apr 21, 2009)

got to know about the sun oracle deal... so i hope there will be an article covering this??
we need the digit ponit of view on everything... dont we??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
got to know about the sun oracle deal... so i hope there will be an article covering this??
we need the digit ponit of view on everything... dont we??


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 21, 2009)

> I love the interface of the dvd with flash . . I really wish if it could be used in desktop theme . . Is there some way to do so


yeah plz answer this query plz


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 21, 2009)

daemon said:


> 3DS MAX 2010



Ya me too need it!


----------



## manjunathprakash2005 (Apr 30, 2009)

hi if you could add any software for creating help file might be .chm or .hlp creator ... in this may release ...


----------

